# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Καρδερινοκάναρο 2013

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## panos70

φιλε καταπληκτικες φωνες εχει ,να το χαιρεσαι ,τελεια δασκαλεμενο

----------


## zaxos345

Φίλε τι να πώ!!! Σας χαίρομαι και σένα και το πουλάκι, σε φαντάζομαι να το ακούς και να κορδόνεσαι και με το δίκιο σου, πρέπει να είσαι περήφανος!!!
Πολλά μπράβο Βασίλη!!

Γιάννης

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη η μανα τι καναρινι ητανε; συγκεκριμενης ρατσας; 

Να το χαιρεσαι !!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη η μανα τι καναρινι ητανε; συγκεκριμενης ρατσας;


Τωρα...άμα σου πω ότι ήταν σκουφάτη η καρδερίνα....δεν θα με πιστέψετε.

Αρα η κανάρα να ήταν σκουφάτη....είναι πιο εφικτό.

Και νομίζω ήταν και κοινή.

----------

